# Weimaraner kills boy



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,580892,00.html

Further proof that any dog, regardless of breed, can snap unexpectedly. How sad!


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

That is tragic.
Doesn't sound like there was any history of aggression in that particular dog either. 
Maybe the little lad startled the dog, or did something that the parents were unaware of happened.
Very sad


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

How said. I wonder if the boy was talking loudly or something that would startle the dog or maybe the dog just wanted to play and bit a wee bit too hard on the neck. Who knows. So very sad for the family and the dog. The dog will probably be put down. Lose your kid to your dog and also lose your dog.....I could not even imagine.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

You're right, you can only imagine. However, I know the reality of having a child die and I don;t think those parents are upset about the dog right now. Come on -- What parent would even want to keep a dog that had killed their child?


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I think dogs are like people in that they sometimes have mental illness. Though mental illness in dogs seems to be less common in dogs it still seems to be a problem.

I think most of the mental illness in dogs is a result of how people treat them. I feel any dog can potentially be dangerous but I think there are risk factors that can increase the odds of unwarranted aggression. I feel a dog that is allowed to dominate people is an increased risk. I feel a high energy work dog that does not have a job or enough play can be an increased risk. I feel a dog that isn't well socialized can be an increased risk. I feel a dog that doesn't have reasonable boundaries, rules and limitations can be an increased risk.I feel a dog that has been cruelly abused or improperly disciplined can be an increased risk. I feel a dog that is fearful can be in an increased risk. I feel a dog that is in an unstable environment can be an increased risk.

I think they're usually is a reason for aggressive behavior if you look deep enough and if there is enough evidence. Sometimes people snap and become aggressive for no apparent reason, the same thing is true for dogs.

Perhaps the dog was not well socialized with toddlers. Perhaps the dog had been hurt by a toddler in the past. We will probably never know.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Gosh how horrible... Prayers for the family...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaver Come on -- What parent would even want to keep a dog that had killed their child?


I don't think they meant it the way you're taking it, more like you just had two loved ones ripped away in an instant. Whether they still have feelings for the dog or not, the dog has presumably been with them and cherished for eight years, and it will hurt them that the critter they trusted killed their baby too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't lose a child. I lost a brother 16 years younger than me. A brother that I watched grow up and turn into a man. A brother that never had a chance to be the man he was meant to be because his life was cut short at 18. I watched my mother hit her knees as she cried "I want him back". There are no words that are proper, none that truly provide solace. And nobody can understand the pain until they've walked in those shoes. 

A local boy died yesterday in a car accident and a person wrote on his legacy page.



> Quote:The death of a child is like a stone cast into the stillness of a quiet pool; the concentric ripples of despair sweep out in all directions, affecting many, many people.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

How tragic! I have seen what losing a child does to a family, my sister passed 4 years ago at age 23. Heartbreaking......
I would probably kill the dog myself if one of my dogs killed my daughter. Unless it was somehow obviously an accident, but if there were teeth and shaking, it's a done deal in my book. 
I hope we can find out more about what triggered this.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How very sad.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would view it much like your child killed his/her sibling.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraI would view it much like your child killed his/her sibling.


But we have to remember dogs are DOGS.
I do not think they rationalize like people do.
They dont think "oh this kid







me off, Im going to really hurt him"
They live in the moment. If the little boy made him mad, hes going to bite the kid, hes not going to think about "oh ive grown up with this kid" etc etc
Understand what I mean?
Its still an animal.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

This is awful.

According to the news, the dog was euthanized, but a female Weirmeraner which was not involved was returned to the home. The most recent report says the boy did not touch or provoke the dog, he just walked past and "something" startled the dog and he snapped at the child and got him in the neck. I would assume he got him in the jugular and he bled out. Otherwise I think he could've been saved.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Angel, that's exactly my point. 
I was saying that, just because your dog (or a child) accidentally killed a sibling, you wouldn't love that child any less. I can't even imagine the pain, but I do view a dog killing a child as an accident.
It's for exactly the reason you say - dogs don't reason like people. They don't kill for revenge or "human" reasons. They react out of instinct.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraI would view it much like your child killed his/her sibling.


You don't have kids, do you?
I love my dogs, but in no way can you compare that love to the love for a child. That is carrying this "fur kid" stuff too far.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are a lot of people that love their dogs just like their children. Just because you don't, doesn't mean that other people can't and that it's wrong.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

actually, I have 2 children. and my dogs are dogs, not furkids. that's exactly the point in my post. a dog doesn't do it out of any human emotion. it's an instinctual reaction to something that happens.
therefore, I don't think I would blame my dog in the end. I've seen many people who's reaction to a bite given to a teasing child is to drag the dog into the yard and shoot it.

ETA: but, yes, I do love my dogs. not on necessarily the SAME level as my children, but it's no less a real love. and, in the end, I would also grieve for what happened to my dog. in pretty much every area, it's an automatic death sentence to the dog, no matter what happened.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineThere are a lot of people that love their dogs just like their children. Just because you don't, doesn't mean that other people can't and that it's wrong.


I dont have kids. My dog is my "kid".
But he is still treated like an animal.
I love my dog TO DEATH, I would do anything for him!
But when near children or something smaller than he is, I take pre cautions.
He doesnt know that he could seriously injure a baby or small child seriously...so I have to keep an eye on him. IE, play bite, or knock a baby down.
It must be very hard for this family as I am sure they loved their dog & their child very very much.
How sad.
sorry Dainerra I didnt know thats how you ment it


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DainerraI would view it much like your child killed his/her sibling.
> ...



BRAVO!! Finally, someone else stated what I have always said (on this thread and others). No matter how much you love a dog, IT IS NOT the same as a child. I always cringe when I hear people say that losing their dog is like losing their child and my first thought is, "Does this person have children?" I guess one can excuse people who don;t have children who say this. But the people who actually have children and still make statements like that boggle my mind. A person who has buried a child (as I have) would never make such a statement and the only way that they would change their way of thinking is if they had to bury a child.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Geez Dainerra...aren't you glad you opened this thread?

I think some people are misunderstanding her posts. And, as painful as it is to lose a child, it is not up to you to tell anyone else how to feel about their animals, look down on them if they don't have kids or sneer at them if they view their animals as their "furkids". I have a friend who CAN'T have children and views her animals as kids. She grieves for her animals as you grieved for your child.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

"No matter how much you love a dog, IT IS NOT the same as a child."

How incredibly arrogant of you! How dare you tell the rest of us how we feel about our dogs! I'm so sorry for the loss of your child, but DO NOT EVER tell me how I feel about my dogs. Many of us love our dogs just as much as you love your kids no matter whether you can understand that or not.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This sounds like another dog put to sleep because of irresponsibility by the owners. They most likely haven't worked on kid proofing the dogs, and who knows what *really* happened. Maybe the dog had pain issues that weren't taken care of, maybe it was prey instinct. It's an absolute tragedy. 

I find it ironic that someone with the moniker of "dogsaver" can't understand the depth of emotions that many os us feel towards our dogs, particular those heart dogs of ours. 

LOTS of people on these forums here have lost dogs, some under tragic and horrible circumstances. To stand in judgement on those people's feelings does seem arrogant.

As for this family, losing a child, losing their dog, and living with the guilt they most likely have, however they interpret the situation, is just sad.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Elaine "No matter how much you love a dog, IT IS NOT the same as a child."
> 
> How incredibly arrogant of you! How dare you tell the rest of us how we feel about our dogs! I'm so sorry for the loss of your child, but DO NOT EVER tell me how I feel about my dogs. Many of us love our dogs just as much as you love your kids no matter whether you can understand that or not.


I concur with Elaine. I dont have kids because I like dogs better. My pups are more behaved than most kids Ive seen in public.

Funny story...I was in Petco the other day with one of my Beagles, and we were in the treat isle ( of course ) and you could hear this screaming child about four isles down. Just throwing this mountain of a tantrum! I mean, you'd seriously thought this kid was dying of something. Well, my Beagle ( so cute ) put his ears up, tilted his head looking up at me like.. " Dude, what in the world? " 

Whereever I take my dogs, they dont ever throw tantrums. Thats my most favorite trait about dogs. You can actually train them to not act up, and for the most part, they dont! 

Now this is no shot at people with children. Im just defending people who love their dogs like their own kids. Because thats how I feel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread has gone completely haywire.

First, you have to train your children too! If a child is throwing a tantrum then there is probably a reason. Either the parents let that child get away with it or the kid is tired and needs a serious nap.

Second, a 2 year old baby died!!! I think that was lost in all the defensiveness. Whether it was irresponsible owners, an unstable dog or just a fluke accident there are people out there that did not get to watch their baby wake up on Christmas Day. There are people out there that have to make a choice on whether to return those gifts or give them to charity. There are people out there that had to decide what coffin and burial spot they liked best.

There is nothing about this situation that can come out good. NOTHING!

I buried my baby brother and I can honestly say that I would not grieve for my animals as I grieve for him. On the one hand I can also understand how dogsaver does feel. However, I would never portray my feelings on to others. There are circumstances that we can not know regarding the choice to have children or not. We were not put on this earth to judge the parents of the 2 year old or judge the people that will grieve for their animals as their own children.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*sigh* I should not post while medicated rofl

my point is really simple, though not coming through the fog.. it's not the dogs fault. just because it does something does not mean that you would love your dog less or that it is less painful that you have lost a beloved family friend on top of losing your child.

your child, in a fit of jealous rage, does something that results in the death of a sibling. does that mean that you no longer love THAT child? no, you still love them and you are doubly destroyed at the loss of not one, but two people that you love dearly.

a dog carries even less blame than the child. dogs don't weigh the consequences of their actions - they don't have the capability. they react purely from instinct and it's our job to protect them. that would be like blaming a toddler for spilling boiling water from the stove onto a sibling. it's not the fault of the toddler, it's the fault of the parent. the same with the dog. it's not the dog's fault that a situation like this was allowed to occur!

as I said, I've met many people who's first response, even to a dog that nips a child that is teasing them, is to take the dog outside and put a bullet in his head. often while talking about how the dog did it "on purpose," because it was "jealous" or some other human emotion.

I would never downplay the feelings that anyone has for any creature in their charge, be in a pet or their own flesh and blood.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

I concur with Dainerra. 

Afterall, its just a dog, right?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: The Sergeant
> 
> Afterall, its just a dog, right?










I don't believe anyone here said that. Some people will grieve more, or less, for an animal than a child. And it's not our place to decide who should feel what.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I am simply stating that until you have spent a day picking out your child's casket and the clothes she will be buried in, do not even attempt to profess that your love for your pet is the same as a parent's love for their child. You do not have the experience to make that statement. 

That's like saying because you have killer migraines, you know the pain that a terminal cancer patient endures. Get Real!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I wanted to edit my reply above but it did not submit for some reason:

I am not telling people how they should feel about losing a pet nor am I implying that their grief is not real; however, I am adamantly stating that the grief over losing a dog and the grief over losing a child are not and never will be equal. Until you have spent a day choosing a casket for your child and the clothes she will be buried in and then somehow find a way to cope thru the rest of your life, do not be so foolish and insensitive to state that your pain is just as great as mine. You have no experience to make such a claim.

Would you have the gall to tell a terminal cancer patient that you understand their pain because you have killer migraines? Would you have the callousness to attend the funeral of a friend's child and tell them you know how they feel because your dog died last month? I hope to God not.

P.S. Out of curiosity, how many posters here have actually buried a child? Is there anyone here who has experienced the death of their child and will say that the death of their dog was just as devastating, traumatic and life shattering?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, your arrogance never ends. You have no business telling anyone that your suffering has to be more than theirs, just because. Exactly how are you measuring this and why would you want to? Maybe you haven't noticed how many dealing with grief groups there out there to help people deal with the death of their pet when they can't function anymore due to their loss?

Yes, I'm sure the death of your child was terrible for you - no one will deny that - but the death of a pet can be equally devastating for someone else. Get over yourself and quit trying to make sure that no one can possibly suffer more than you because you would be wrong.


----------



## MisfitFarm (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the biggest issue here is that we're forgetting how grief can vary. Dogs do not live forever, and when we love, feed, care, cherish and have them in our lives, we know that one day, they will die. We all hope that it'll be of a healthy old age, but regardless, we will (hopefully) outlive our dogs. 

However, a parent is never supposed to outlive a child. My brother committed suicide this summer, and I watch my mother and father grieve every day. After years of rescue, we've grieved for numerous animals, but it's a different type of grief for a child.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Elaine,

It is not arrogance but reality, a reality that you should thank God or your lucky stars that you cannot comprehend. Get off your high horse and wake up to the fact that there are others in this world who HAVE suffered more than you.


Do you have children? Has one of them died? If the answer is no, as I'm sure it is, then you can ONLY IMAGINE the death of a child.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why does one person's grief need to be trivialized over another? It's not some kind of competition. 

Misfitfarm has a very good point. We expect to bury our pets. We prepare ourselves for it. We never dream that we will have to bury out children. It's so fundamentally wrong that it leaves you in such complete shock you can't move. It feels like a knife is going thru you. A broken heart is called that because it physically hurts and time stands still.

That does not mean that some people do not feel the same way about their pets. It is arrogant to think that they can't. Your reality is NOT mine and you have no right to tell someone how they feel.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the best summary is that "it's a different type of grief" it's not less, just different.

from the same token (taken to the extreme) it could be said that someone's pain is less for the loss of a parent or grandparent. after all, we all know/expect that they will die before us. but, we all know that that isn't true - it is a horrible loss no matter the age of your loved one.

I didn't realize that this was a competition to see who had suffered more. do you suffer less if you have 10 children and one of them dies than the person who only has one child? if you are incapable of having children and the beloved pet that you have cared and loved for 15 years dies, are you not allowed to say that you grieve because it isn't a child?

I guess that is my confusion. and I apologize for my analogy that started this "I suffer more than you" war....


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

We all suffer and grieve differently, and at different levels.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

For all those who posted here that grief over a deceased pet is just as great as grief over a dead child, I would still like to ask:


Would you go to the funeral of someone's child and say to that parent (with no qualms or doubt), " I know how you feel because my dog died last month"?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I would, only if I knew that they would understand. I know some folks would be offended, so certainly I wouldn't say it to them.

The point dogsaver is about respect for others' feelings in times of grief. You clearly don't seem to have that respect for those that might feel that intense grief when they lose a pet.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Of course I understand others' intense grief for a pet because I've experienced that many times. But it is not comparable to losing a child and until it happens to you, you will never understand. And I will not trivialize the death of a child by saying that the death of a pet is just as life shattering and devastating.

And as for saying to the parent of a dead child that you understand their pain because your dog died, there is NO parent that would understand that kind of remark. You are an idiot due to naivete.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Great. We get it. No one can possibly grieve as much as you do. Aren't you a super martyr? 

I would never tell someone that was grieving, for any reason, that they can't possibly be grieving as much as they think they are because I have grieved more than they could ever grieve. How nasty. Grieving is in the heart of the bereaved and you have no business belittling them because that's not how you feel.

I would never trivialize the death of anyone's child, while you have the total insensitivity of trivializing the death of other people's pets when you know nothing about it as it wasn't your loved one.

The next time one of my dogs dies I will remember to feel ashamed of my grief as it was only my dog.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverOf course I understand others' intense grief for a pet because I've experienced that many times. But it is not comparable to losing a child and until it happens to you, you will never understand. And I will not trivialize the death of a child by saying that the death of a pet is just as life shattering and devastating.
> 
> And as for saying to the parent of a dead child that you understand their pain because your dog died, there is NO parent that would understand that kind of remark. *<u>You are an idiot </u>*due to naivete.


I think Elaine replied to your entire post as best as anyone can.

I would like to remind you that name calling is against board rules. Take some deep breaths and check your attitude.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: The next time one of my dogs dies I will remember to feel ashamed of my grief as it was only my dog.


If you feel this would be appropriate ...


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

This thread has gotten way off topic. I realize this can be a very personal and emotional subject, but board rules must be observed regardless of the matter being discussed. I think there's too much emotion going on in this thread for it to continue peacefully or to hope it will get back on track so I'm locking it.


----------

